# Onstar\Sat Radio



## sanders06 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello everyone new member and new Cruze owner!

I just purchased myself a 2011 Cruze LT with 7k miles on it and let me say I love it. I have one problem however. I am certain that GM made Onstar and Sat radio standard on all their vehicles regardless of package, but I am missing the onstar mirror and when I switch bands on the radio it doesn't even give me the option for XM. I have an active XM sub from a previous vehicle I owned, I was just wondering if there is anyone it's disabled or some way for me to check if it is there or not.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Is this a US or Canadian Cruze? 

Try hitting the "band" button. XM should come up when cycling through.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Was your car a rental before? Onstar isn't included on rental fleet vehicles. XM radio may be the same way.


----------



## sanders06 (Jun 4, 2012)

It is US Cruze. I believe if memory serves correct that carfax showed it as Fleet\Government. The onstar isn't a big thing for me but the sat radio is. Is there anyway to get it back in without bringing my onyx system over?


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Seems you're going to need "something" like this 







Amazon.com: Sirius SIRGM1 Connect for GM Radios: Car Electronics to bring SAT radio over to your new Cruze and use the stock headunit... appears that is what is missing from the vehicle. I saw a YouTube video showing where the Onstar unit was somewhere in the trunk so suspect the XM is nearby.

Congratulations on your purchase... welcome to CruzeTalk!


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

The onstar module is actually behind the glovebox. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sanders06 said:


> Hello everyone new member and new Cruze owner!
> 
> I just purchased myself a 2011 Cruze LT with 7k miles on it and let me say I love it. I have one problem however. I am certain that GM made Onstar and Sat radio standard on all their vehicles regardless of package, but I am missing the onstar mirror and when I switch bands on the radio it doesn't even give me the option for XM. I have an active XM sub from a previous vehicle I owned, I was just wondering if there is anyone it's disabled or some way for me to check if it is there or not.




anders06,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! As the other posters have stated, since it is a Fleet/Government vehicle it will not have either OnStar or SiriusXM Satellite Radio. You are able to get both OnStar and SiriusXM Satellite Radio on your vehicle. I would suggest that you check out the following links to find more information on how to do so. Please feel free to contact me with any other questions, comments or concerns you may have. 
https://www.onstar.com/web/fmv/home
Welcome to the world of satellite radio - SiriusXM Radio
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

